# Connecting Firestick to DVD Player



## creolex (Mar 24, 2017)

"I want to run firestick with my projector which is ceiling mounted through my Samsung DVD player which only has HDMI out. My audio and video flows through the dvd player. When connecting directly to the projector I get video but no sound."


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

Since your projector has no sound processing you might need an adapter such as this:
https://www.amazon.com/Tendak-Optical-Extractor-Converter-Splitter/dp/B017B6WFP8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1490359348&sr=1-1&keywords=hdmi+to+toslink
You could then use the optical input of the Samsung HT system.


----------

